# Looking for Job- CPA



## jayj (May 1, 2012)

Hello, 

I am from the US and I've always wanted to live and work in Asia.

I am 24, looking to pass my CPA exam and get my license. I hold an Economics B.A. from UCLA. I speak English and Spanish. 2 years experience in Finance.

Any advice on what I should do to get a job in Singapore?

I know I am relatively young and have limited work experience so any advice on what I should focus on would be greatly appreciated, thank you!.

Jay


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

post graduation, clock 2 years of experience, if you want to breeze your way through MOM 

Else tread carefully


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

*job search*

Have you tried sending your resume to companies online? Or, have you tried consulting a headhunter?


----------



## aapuri (Jun 1, 2009)

jayj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from the US and I've always wanted to live and work in Asia.
> 
> ...


try all the usual job search methods and see how it goes.

1). job sites: jobsdb, jobs central, jobs street

2). online (especially linkedin) and physical networking

3). recruitment firms

good luck!


----------

